# OMG my chihuahua fell lifeless!!!



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

Apple and i were playing, she ran up to my lap and i started petting her and then she just fell lifeless to the ground....like her legs gave out from uner her and she was not alive.....at first i didnt realise so i gave her a little nudge and she just flopped over like a rag doll and was motionless.....i have never been so terrified in my life....after about 3 seonds of me screaming she woke back up and started runnign around like nothing had happened.....i have NEVER experienced this before in my life....i called the vet and they said if she is acting normal then its not a rush to bring her in tongiht but to definatly bring her in tommorow......

has anyone had this happen to them before....she was literally lifeless....
i feel sick to my stomach!!
anyone know what could have caused this???

please if anyone can give me advice or any info i would really appreciate it!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Maybe low blood sugar, is she okay now?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my I pray she is going to be OK.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like a seizure type thing. Seizures can look different than the usual paddling, and waving limbs etc. Some are like Emmie has: fly biting at non existant bugs. Some dogs have 'running' fits. They wake up, with a seizure that has them running/stumbling all over. I had a big greyhound with that. She actually had lamps, chairs go over, and once broke a window with them. Fortunately, only had them rarely. Got better as she got older! No meds for her. Sue


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

It may be low blood sugar or a seizure, from what I read. I hope Apple will be okay!


----------



## Willowjune (Oct 27, 2011)

How is she doing? What did the vet say? I hope all will be well.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

The only thing I can think of is a seizure-related disorder or narcolepsy.  I hope she's okay!






Skeeter the Narcoleptic Poodle - YouTube


----------

